# Minutes silence



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

As this will be the last night of the 'old' forum I think we should bow our heads in a minutes silence and thank the powers that be for an excellent, informative and entertaing sÃ­te.
"The TT forum is dead, long live the TT forum"
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

